# Brainwash



## Zio Gilito

Hi there!
I have no idea of finnish, but I need to make someone (from Finland, of course) understand the meaning of this verb "brainwash", could you please help me?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Gavril

Zio Gilito said:


> Hi there!
> I have no idea of finnish, but I need to make someone (from Finland, of course) understand the meaning of this verb "brainwash", could you please help me?
> Thanks in advanced



According to wiktionary.org, "brainwashing" = _aivopesu _(which is composed of _aivot_ "brain" + _pesu _"washing"). Can the Finnish speakers confirm that this translation is correct?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> According to wiktionary.org, "brainwash" = _aivopesu _(which is composed of _aivot_ "brain" + _pesu _"washing"). Can the Finnish speakers confirm that this translation is correct?



Yes, it is correct.

brainwash (noun) = aivopesu
brainwash (verb) = aivopestä

You have been brainwashed. = _Sinut on aivopesty._


----------



## Zio Gilito

Thanks a lot!


----------

